# 94 HARDBODY 4X4 (OR ANY YEAR)



## 94HARDBODY4X4 (Jan 13, 2005)

SUP, I'M NEW. CLICK TO SEE MY TRUCK AND ANYONE ELSE'S CUZ THIS IS AN AWSOME SITE! http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/750555


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to NF! I am going to move this to the member rides section so more people can check out your ride.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like this pic


----------



## 94HARDBODY4X4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanxs, the lift will most likely be done by 2-14-05. SO KEEP UPDATED!


----------

